# Not wanting to go in gear



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Got a problem with a Can-Am Outlander 800 not wanting to go into reverse or park sometimes, esp after riding a while. Any ideas?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Every Can am ive seen has problems shifting. Rock it back in forth while trying to shift and it should go in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Idled up too high? Linkage messing up?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heck my brand new Gade I picked up yesterday is really tight going through the gears. It feels kinda sticky around reverse and park as well, but doesn't keep it from going in how its supposed to. Hasn't given me any real trouble yet other than just feeling different to shift from what I'm used to.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Every Can am ive seen has problems shifting. Rock it back in forth while trying to shift and it should go in.


This. "The Can-am hump dance".


----------

